# Large amount of games crashing for no apparent reason



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

A large amount of my games have been crashing recently. They all crash at different times- some when I enter a certain area of the map, some when the character is loaded into the map, and some on startup or loading. All these crashes started happening around the same time. I have updated all the drivers on my pc that might be needed, ran multiple virus scans, uninstalled the games, cleared the game's registries, and reinstalled them. Buggy games come from Steam, Origin, and even a few pirated games are broken. There is barely any correlation between the games. Games that I know are crashing:

Slender- The Arrival: On loading
Just Cause 2: On map load
Sir, You are being Hunted: Loading
Depth: Menu, randomly
Crysis 3: Entering a certain area in the 4th mission
Besiege: Random during gameplay

I can attach any system diagnostic file if needed. Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

My system is well ventilated and MSI Afterburner tells me that my GPU at least stays under 70C. Hard drive came up fine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would like to see the system temps as a whole.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If your GPU is anywhere near 70C at idle, then it's too hot and will get hot enough to cause a crash when you put any load on it.

As well as monitoring the full range of sytem temperatures and voltages, what is the graphics card temp with no other programs running and with a fullscreen game running? We need to compare the idle and stressed readings.

What happens when your games crash? Do they close down and go back to the desktop or do they freeze and become unresponsive? Any graphics artifacts like flickering lines or random characters on the screen? Any error messages?

Have you tried increasing the fan speed in MSI Afterburner? Is the fan set to manual or automatic?


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Temps while running a game (Elite Dangerous, does not crash)
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

Temps after 5 minutes of idle
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

In Afterburner, I keep the fan set to automatic and it generally seems to work pretty well. All of the games that crash turn black, some flicker a few times, then just close and go back to my desktop. I believe Crysis 3 is the only one that froze.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

This is Afterburner after a few minutes of idle

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ive tried overclocking it, underclocking it, setting it back to normal, everything. Doesnt seem to be a GPU issue.

I did fix an issue with it the other day though, a loose cable had caught itself in one of the GPU's fans and kept it from spinning. Thats no longer an issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of everything inside your PC?

Inside the BIOS, what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Ive got no idea what every make and model # is. Would the dxdiag.txt work?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run this instead:

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum

Also, don't forget about checking the voltages.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

So heres an update. Ive learned that an environment variable is either missing, corrupted, or something else is wrong with it. I created a new account on my pc and everything worked just fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then its a corrupt profile. Move your data over to the new profile and delete the old one.


----------

